# molly fry



## lopuski (Jul 2, 2005)

my piranhas are growing nicely but i decided to get a 20l with mollies to feed them when they grow...my mollies have already had babies and they all appear to be females...is do they grow gonopodium weeks after or what because i have 9 or 10 babies and they all look like females...any ideas?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to p-fury









Sorry man...?


----------



## Playboydontcurr (Feb 24, 2004)

hey lopuski, why dont u get a job so u can buy some real fish..........."mollies are for babies" -Arnold Schwartznager


----------

